# Who's into Second Life?



## Cloud (Aug 24, 2010)

Is anyone here into Second Life?

I know it had a big hype when it started and it was, imo, a loads of bollocks and essentially a pay to play game, or rather pay to buy items but it's actually turned out the be very good musically.

I was absolutely shocked at the quality of the DJ's, I went in there thinking it was going to be full of nobs but I've been exposed to some scenes that I would never have listened to in RL.

It's great to be at a popular night, sometimes amazing.

Like it?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 25, 2010)

2003 called, it wants its game back...


----------



## ernestolynch (Aug 25, 2010)

Second Life lol.


----------



## Melinda (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 22, 2010)

I idly wondered what the fuss was about. Joined Second Life an hour ago. Just uninstalled it. What a bag of wank!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 22, 2010)

Yep I did exactly the same a few years back when it first came about...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 23, 2010)

i think you have to put a lot into it to get something out of it...   if you just walked down a street in some random town  it  wouldn't be that intresting either..  you need to get to know a place first


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 23, 2010)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i think you have to put a lot into it to get something out of it...   if you just walked down a street in some random town  it  wouldn't be that intresting either..  you need to get to know a place first


 
Random towns have better draw distances. It all looked a bit 1986 to me.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 23, 2010)

I joined about three years ago and lasted maybe two days. I'm sure its very good if you're into designing stuff and stick with the steep learning curve but I'm more of a war/fantasy rpg gamer so it held little appeal.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 23, 2010)

I think I registered for it ages ago, but found it rather whack. Are there any better games for this kind of thing though? Or is Second Life pretty much the best one due to numbers.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 23, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> I think I registered for it ages ago, but found it rather whack. Are there any better games for this kind of thing though? Or is Second Life pretty much the best one due to numbers.


 
I had a go on Twinity for a bit yesterday - facsimiles of real-life cities to leg it around in. Seemed ok to begin with - good avatar editor, easy to get in-game money for doing little things like the tutorial - but running about the cities it was just so very empty. I teleported a few places but it seemed like all the people were in their own chatrooms. Quite liked it though. But not for me.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Nov 23, 2010)

SL bored the arse off me very quickly. I sorta liked the idea of it but the, er, reality didn't live up to what I'd have liked. I remember going to a festival that was done by the Guardian but it wasn't very good - although it was quite realistic because I'm hopeless at scoring good drugs in real life and I was no better at it in there either!


----------



## sim667 (Nov 23, 2010)

Can i get my scrot inflated with saline on second life?


----------

